

American college kid joins Libya rebels for 'vacation' - scommab
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Middle-East/2011/0901/American-college-kid-joins-Libya-rebels-for-vacation

======
scommab
As a follow up, he has been booted out of the rebel army.

[http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2011/09/libyan-
rebels-...](http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2011/09/libyan-rebels-give-
their-ucla-tagalong-boot/42044/)

------
mrb
Now, _this_ is living. Life is a lot of things, but life is also revolution,
war, and death. And this guy chose to live it.

~~~
fooandbarify
I think I agree with you, although I feel like characterising this as a
"vacation" is unfortunate.

